# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Певица ищет работу, выйду на замену

## Natalia27

Профессиональная певица (опыт работы 9 лет) с разнообразным репертуаром на русском, английском, испанском языках ищет постоянную работу в ресторане.Выйду на замену

          тел. 8-915-432-72-31 Наталья

          демо: http://www.realmusic.ru/natala/

----------

